# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سو استفاده از مدارک کنکور

## reza-75

سلام من برای ترمیم *معدل گواهی موقت تحصیل* گرفتم که توش کارنامه سال سوم و یه سری مشخصات بود که گم شده

میخواستم بدونم با اطلاعاتی مثل* کد ملی و شناسنامه* و....م*یشه نتیجه کنکور منو یکی ببینه یا انتخاب رشته کنه* *؟؟؟؟؟* :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## INFERNAL

طرف بیکار نیست که همچین کاری کنه...! :Yahoo (21):

----------


## reza-75

> طرف بیکار نیست که همچین کاری کنه...!



مگه میشه با کد ملی و شماره شناسنامه؟
 :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## INFERNAL

> مگه میشه با کد ملی و شماره شناسنامه؟


تا جایی که میدونم نمیشه :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Dr.ali

> سلام من برای ترمیم *معدل گواهی موقت تحصیل* گرفتم که توش کارنامه سال سوم و یه سری مشخصات بود که گم شده
> 
> میخواستم بدونم با اطلاعاتی مثل* کد ملی و شناسنامه* و....م*یشه نتیجه کنکور منو یکی ببینه یا انتخاب رشته کنه* *؟؟؟؟؟*


خلاصه مختصر مفید: *نُچ!*

----------


## reza-75

> خلاصه مختصر مفید: *نُچ!*


خیالم راحت باشه دیگه؟؟

----------


## Dr.ali

> خیالم راحت باشه دیگه؟؟


www.sanjesh.org
لینک بالا رو نگاه کن ببین جایی هست فقط کدملی و شماره شناسنامه و کد دانش آموزی بخواد؟! :Yahoo (106):

----------


## reza-75

> www.sanjesh.org
> لینک بالا رو نگاه کن ببین جایی هست فقط کدملی و شماره شناسنامه و کد دانش آموزی بخواد؟!


دمت گرم

----------


## SkyWalker313

این کانون کارنامه کنکور مردمو از کجا میاره؟؟

----------


## N3DA

> این کانون کارنامه کنکور مردمو از کجا میاره؟؟


این کاظم از همه چی خبــــــــر داره  :Yahoo (16):  از اف بی آی اطلاعاتش موثق تره  

را:خیـــــــــر به هیچ وجه امکانش نیس

----------


## reza-75

سلام یهسایت همین الان دیدم که خدایی گفت کسایی که کد پرونده ورهگیری ندارند به سازمان سنجش زنگ بزنند و با مشخصات فردی بگیرند کد ها رو
اینجوری که خیلی شیر تو شیر میشه و هر کی ام میتونه شماره شناسنامه و کدملی یکییو بگیره و ...

 :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> سلام من برای ترمیم *معدل گواهی موقت تحصیل* گرفتم که توش کارنامه سال سوم و یه سری مشخصات بود که گم شده
> 
> میخواستم بدونم با اطلاعاتی مثل* کد ملی و شناسنامه* و....م*یشه نتیجه کنکور منو یکی ببینه یا انتخاب رشته کنه* *؟؟؟؟؟*


بله میشه
کافیه از قسمت پاسخگویی سنجش با اطلاعات شما عضو شه و بگه که شماره پرونده و کد رهگیری رو میخوام

----------


## reza-75

> بله میشه
> کافیه از قسمت پاسخگویی سنجش با اطلاعات شما عضو شه و بگه که شماره پرونده و کد رهگیری رو میخوام



من تو سنجش با مشخصات خودم عضوم :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------

